# Dogs Abroad



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

When taking your dog abroad, do you keep it on a lead all the time.
Also what sort of price do ferry companies charge for a dog and where does it travel?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Which countries are you thinking of visiting and which port are you leaving from?


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. We keep our dog on a lead when out (as you would do in England) - really no difference.

With P&O ferries, last year we paid £30 return and same for Eurotunnel this coming August. On the ferry the dog just slept in the van on the car deck (with the windows slightly open). We had no problems.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We travelled around various European countries with our dog last year (see blog below). We walked him on and off the lead, just as we would in the UK. 

Some countries have restrictions depending on breed, which I think is more about breeds classed as 'dangerous' in those countries. I do not know the details, but others on here probably will.

On ferries, the dog largely stayed inside the van on the car deck. I suppose it would depend on the length of the crossing. Charlie was happy to sleep in the van for a cross-channel trip. He was not stressed by it at all. We did close the blinds so that he wouldn't bark at the guys working on the car deck. On the longer ferry trip we did, from Greece to Italy, we took the overnight ferry and we slept in the van. I think it's called something like 'camping on deck', but I can't remember the exact term now. 

We had one other short ferry journey, between Sweden and Norway, when the dog was booked a place in the 'dog lounge', which meant he came up on the deck and we sat in the reserved lounge area. I actually found this more stressful as I was concerned about a male dog taking it into his head to cock his leg up on deck and having no way to wash it down. My husband thought I was mad as the decks regularly get washed down, but I know how other people tend to tut when they see these things! 

Hope this is some help.

Lesley


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Travelling to Europe we always use Eurotunnel and of course the dog is with us in the van. There is a charge of £30 to have the chip scanned and the passport/vet stamps checked.
Going to Ireland the dog stays in the van and there is no extra charge for her.
Taking her for walks we just use the same judgement as at home: if there are lots of people around then on the lead, if its a wide open field/beach then off the lead.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

iconnor said:


> Travelling to Europe we always use Eurotunnel and of course the dog is with us in the van. There is a charge of £30 to have the chip scanned and the passport/vet stamps checked.
> Going to Ireland the dog stays in the van and there is no extra charge for her.
> Taking her for walks we just use the same judgement as at home: if there are lots of people around then on the lead, if its a wide open field/beach then off the lead.


For the benefit of the OP the £30 charge is only on the return trip, free going from the UK.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

"OP the £30 charge is only on the return trip,"

Pardon! dog or owner and which route?

Peter


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Curtisden said:


> "OP the £30 charge is only on the return trip,"
> 
> Pardon! dog or owner and which route?
> 
> Peter


Well obviously the dog because that is what the thread is about, and on the short crossings from France, don't have any info re charges on long sea crossings.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

On and off lead, depends on the cirumstances obviously, imagine throwing his ball while attached . Most of the time we have found that there are far less dogs in walking areas over there than in the UK,
so he can really tear around without the risk of upsetting others.

We also use the tunnel, you stay in the van, have a bite to eat and they are flexible if you turn up early , always trying to get you on the first train available, our record was a day early, but they still got us on. We use the frequent traveller programme as we go quite often.

Vet rules have changed and you can now have him sorted up to 5 days before coming back.

Have fun


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You will see signs on some beaches saying "dogs forbidden". As with most rules, our European cousins just ignore them.
In some places you will find packs of roaming dogs. While these look alarming we have never had any trouble with any of these dogs. They mostly ignore other dogs but we stayed in Silves in Portugal, once, and the local dogs all came to the vans and played with all the dogs there.

As for crossing the channel - we choose the tunnel everytime. The dogs have coped on the ferry but we prefer to be in the van with them. We usually make a flask to drink as we cross (gas is switched off)


----------

